# single stage- wheel removal



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

any tips on removing those " caps" that hold the wheels on single stage blowers ? my toro has a cracked tire . bought a replacement, but cant get the little cap thing off. no issue with using a grinder and drilling for a cotter pin and washer !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Tried a service manual, nothing.

If it's the little metal "hat" that gets pounded on the shaft I'd use a prybar or screwdriver between it and the tire to try and pry it off the shaft. Bend it enough to get a vice-grip or diagonal cutter on it and twist the heck out.

Before I drilled and pinned I'd check out a dealer or a few hardware or big box stores for the replacement. 

Toro 3290-320 ?? Not sure if this is the one for your machine.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i think its a standard 1/2" axle. tried prying the crap out of it, no go. big channel lock plyers no go. thanks for the info on the cap. might gust gently grind it off and replace .


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Lowe's carries those caps. They should be the common spring finger type. Never saw one that wouldn't come off with a little stromg arming.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Lowe's carries those caps. They should be the common spring finger type. Never saw one that wouldn't come off with a little stromg arming.



rough prying and channel lock plyers with no success . on to the angle grinder ! lol


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do !!

Careful with that grinder. Luckily you don't have to worry about any damage to the wheel since it's junk.


----------

